# TERROT of the 30's?



## TR6SC (Apr 1, 2018)

A pretty little girl that has been put away wet. She's rusty. I think these wheels are 650B. Please chime in with any info on this bike. 



And what a rack on her!


Her seat's not bad either.


Lugs throughout and pretty pedals.


Rod brakes and rotten tires.

 

 


Looks to be an early style 3-speed where you loosen the axle and move the chain to the chosen cog. There does not appear to be any evidence of a clamp-on plunger.


Looks like the beginning of a face lift.


----------



## juvela (Apr 1, 2018)

-----

Thanks for sharing this wonderful find.

Excellent job with the photos.

"Terrot Terrots", bicycles made prior to the company's acquisition by Peugeot, are fairly scarce in north america.

The chainset appears it may be a quality model of DURAX.  Is the chainwheel affixed with rivets or with bolts?  Nice that it is marked Terrot.

The knurling which can be seen on the flange of the front hub is not a decoration but a vestige of a manufacturing process of hub shell assembly.

Count yourself most fortunate that both the tail lamp lens and rear reflector have made it through the decades undamaged.  This is a happy rarity.

You might like to see this example which was discovered in a barn/attic in Connecticut a couple years ago.  Looks to be somewhere in the vicinity of 1940.  Possible your machine may have been the same or very similar colour when new.



 

 

 

 


---

Two Terrot information resources you may wish to explore if you have not discovered them already -

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/France/bicycles/Terrot_.htm

http://terrot.france.free.fr/index.php?page=documentations&sousmenu=cataloguecycle

---

Back when independent company better known for its motorcycles.  Vintage posters depicting these are varied readily available online.

---

Sidenote -

Terrot bicycles had a distributor in Spain and there was a legal dispute between the two firms with the result that the Spanish concern lost the account.  Since they had built up a following for the Terrot name in Spain they decided to keep going by creating the marque Torrot for which they had product manufactured in Spain.  Numerous Torrot cycles can be seen on spanish cycling  sites and classifieds.  The Torrot symbol is a bull.

-----


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 1, 2018)

Thank you. Great info. Yes, the paint is the same as is the striping. The serial numbers must not be amounts of units. There aren't half a million of these.  Also, I can't see a date hidden in there. 5 23 could be May 23, but they ain't no 34th of May in these parts, Pilgrim! So, what's the code?


Yes sir. Thems is rivets.

 
I've looked closely. The tires are in fact 650B. Where does one find the red ones?
Thanks again juvela for the great info. I welcome more. 



juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks for sharing this wonderful find.
> 
> ...


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2018)

Interesting pedals with the spacers in the middle. Very cool score! Congrats!


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 1, 2018)

kreika said:


> Interesting pedals with the spacers in the middle. Very cool score! Congrats!





 Thanks Chris. I want to get her running, of course. 


kreika said:


> Interesting pedals with the spacers in the middle. Very cool score! Congrats!



Thanks


kreika said:


> Interesting pedals with the spacers in the middle. Very cool score! Congrats!


----------



## juvela (Apr 1, 2018)

-----

Pedal dustcaps appear to be a close match for those employed by the french firms of RFG and Pelissier.  If you wish to identify the pedals you may wish to research material on these brands.  Neither firm is well known for their pedals but they did manufacture them.

RFG pedal, note dustcap -





Another french pedal maker at this era was Brampton.  Here is an advert dated 1926 from them -





Some other french pedal makes you may wish to explore include Atom, Eclair, Lyotard, Maillard, Routens.  Two resources are velobase and the Speedplay museum -

http://velobase.com/ListComponents.aspx?Category=109

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill

-----


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 781147 Thanks Chris. I want to get her running, of course.
> 
> Thanks




I wonder if the gap is to lock the high heel into?


----------



## juvela (Jun 20, 2018)

-----

In the course of a search today chanced upon a classified listing for a Terrot machine similar to your example.  Yet again same/similar colour. Its seller dates it as 1930's.

https://fr.clasf.com/vélo-ancien-terrot-années-30-à-chancelade-13962310/

-----


----------

